# best long range cur?



## hoghunter08 (Apr 6, 2010)

im talking purebred cur no hound or birdog crosses. what breed consistently gets out and burns the woods down looking for a hog? im talking catahoula, blackmouths, kemmers, and florida curs. i like the way the kemmers hunt. i have seen a couple catahoulas that would really get gone. i like a get gone go yonder type dog that will find a hog and u dont have to walk with him and jump the hog up for him. what do u all think?

also mr. scott cain u seem pretty knowledgable about the leopard dogs. could u give an explanation on the difference in a leopard hound and leopard cur? did they used to be the same thing and if so how and why did they split?


----------



## MULE (Apr 6, 2010)

hoghunter08 said:


> i have seen a couple catahoulas that would really get gone. I like a get gone go yonder type dog that will find a hog and u dont have to walk with him and jump the hog up for him. what do u all think?


 This is what I run. I expect my Catahoulas to not check back in for 45+ minutes in NO hog sign at all constantly. I want them to range out there in the 1000 yard circles. To be dead silent and will not come off a hog for hours and hours once they get on one.

Working dogs in the pen has constantly hurt ALL the cur breeds, and too many are bred for the fight not the hunt. 

The last several years I've been REALLY focused on the "GO YONDER" dog when breeding my Catahoulas, and it's paying off. I've got several of those dogs in the 2-3 year old range. 

As far as which are the best "consistently" out there, there is none.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Apr 7, 2010)

I beleave that mule is right there is no best i like kemmers seen many of them range out and i have hunted quite a bit and i have bred the kemmers for about 2 or 3 years but i like a good working stock of cats to i have only hunted once or twice with a florida cur so i cant say anything about that.


----------



## Scott Cain (Apr 7, 2010)

*Hog hunter08*

the old leopard cur is hard to find any more,as more and more folks are into comp hunts they have bred more hound traits into the curs. a true leopard has a double coat of thick hair. He may even look a little shaggy he hunts along with the hunter not in a straight line. he has an acceptional cold nose , something that is being bred out. the leopard hound is a recent invention by folks wanting to reg there dogs with UKC they are bred more like hounds more mouth less gritty as a whole so they dont get dis qualified in the night hunts. they are aloud more white on there body that in some cases is dangerous for the dog. The old leopard was one of the few dogs put into the old plotts  for gritt and tree ability . Leopard curs make good bear and hog dogs as well as coon and cat. But like most breeds you must use a good breeder. I hope this helps you a little bit if you would like more info let me know good luck. Scott


----------



## WOODARD29 (Apr 7, 2010)

*Larry parker*

I HEAR ABOUT THEM DOGS GETTING GHOST. LONG RANGE. NOW WHAT I HAVE HEARD, IS IF YOU DROP THEM ON A TRACK THEY PUT A HOG TO IT. NO MATTER THE DISTANCE. NEVER OWNED ONE, I PERFER BIRD AND BULL. I HAVE HAD SOME THAT WOULD GET LOST LIKE THAT.


----------



## catch-n-tie (Apr 7, 2010)

in my 30 plus years hog doggin i have yet to see a longer range cur then a catahoula.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Apr 7, 2010)

ok


----------



## catch-n-tie (Apr 7, 2010)

thats right,i got 10 years on you since you wanted to throw some numbers out there


----------



## tompkinsgil (Apr 7, 2010)

i hear ya ,lol


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Apr 7, 2010)

we hunt catahoulas and there isnt no checking back in with the one we breed u gotta go get them at the bay or catch crossing a road a couple miles from where u turned them out...... U no our what i am talkin about hog hunter 08 u been around and heard about our catahoulas as far a dead silent there isnt a breed out there that produces dead silent dogs all the time


----------



## hoghunter08 (Apr 7, 2010)

wat line of catahoula seems to work best? oh yea boarbuster ive seen a couple of yours that will flat sure get gone


----------



## MULE (Apr 7, 2010)

Boar Buster Line said:


> as far a dead silent there isn't a breed out there that produces dead silent dogs all the time


Guess I'm just lucky then cause all mine are silent.


----------



## MULE (Apr 7, 2010)

hoghunter08 said:


> wat line of catahoula seems to work best? oh yea boarbuster ive seen a couple of yours that will flat sure get gone


 I'd look more at how the guys are hunting than lines in particular.

Do you care if they bark on track?


----------



## Jester896 (Apr 7, 2010)

MULE said:


> Guess I'm just lucky then cause all mine are silent.



i think i read that differently...as far as dogs go there is not one more consistantly silent than a Cat no matter the breeding...how i read it..which is it?


----------



## MULE (Apr 7, 2010)

My Catahoula's are silent on track, they don't open unless the hog is stopped/bayed. Boarbuster said there isn't a breed that throws silent dogs all the time, and I disagree. or maybe I've just been lucky with all mine being silent.


----------



## CURRS AND KUFFS (Apr 7, 2010)

My Catahoula is silent will not bark very gritty will catch his own hog if is around 200lb if you hear him better have more dogs on the ground. I stand behind them 100 percent.


----------



## hoghunter08 (Apr 7, 2010)

open or silent isnt really a big issue with me. if the hog is a runner and hes got it in his mind that he is going to change zip codes then barking or not barking isnt going to decide wether he stops. a fast gritty dog however can make him have no choice but to stop. to me that is the key. a fast gritty(not catchy just enough to keep the hogs attention and keep him bayed) and a dog that will go deep to find a hog. that is in my eyes a complete ideal dog.


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Apr 7, 2010)

MULE said:


> My Catahoula's are silent on track, they don't open unless the hog is stopped/bayed. Boarbuster said there isn't a breed that throws silent dogs all the time, and I disagree. or maybe I've just been lucky with all mine being silent.



You maybe lucky produce silent cats..... with that said there is people all over that have cats that open i am  glad urs are silent thats what i prefer.. some cats open on track some wont that is what i was saying


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Apr 7, 2010)

We have only a couple purebred dogs... one is my flordia curr he is i would say about  medium range all silent until he is face to face with the hog, he seems to be getting better a further out with age and every time out... the other purebred is the catch dog


----------



## gin house (Apr 7, 2010)

name is a name, a dog is a individual.  ive seen a couple kemmers range as far as hounds in the woods when struck and run 7 hours in the mountains,  seen some others but breed doesnt really determine range, thyere just like us, all different.  you fellers with the catahoulas,  im not a pro breeder but have done enough with different animals, culls come from time to time, from what ive seen no breed whatsoever stays 100% true to form, if yall have it goin good dont change a thing youve done somethin most havent and cant. JMO


----------



## Florida Curdog (Apr 9, 2010)

I have gave some fine dogs away that would pull out and trail a hog to the next county. Wasn't nothing wrong with them besides that.  I like wind dogs that if they happen to run some they stay gone about an hour and if they don't stop them they come back.  Nothing wrong with long range dogs for certain areas. I just don't like tracking dogs all night.


----------



## Jester896 (Apr 9, 2010)

CURRS AND KUFFS said:


> very gritty will catch his own hog if is around 200lb if you hear him better have more dogs on the ground.





MULE said:


> My Catahoula's are silent on track, they don't open unless the hog is stopped/bayed. Boarbuster said there isn't a breed that throws silent dogs all the time, and I disagree. or maybe I've just been lucky with all mine being silent.



every one that i have had the pleasure of hunting behind was..as well as the Cat x too


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Apr 14, 2010)

Florida Curdog said:


> I have gave some fine dogs away that would pull out and trail a hog to the next county. Wasn't nothing wrong with them besides that.  I like wind dogs that if they happen to run some they stay gone about an hour and if they don't stop them they come back.  Nothing wrong with long range dogs for certain areas. I just don't like tracking dogs all night.



I agree 100% when I am ready to go I walk to the truck and by time I get there and load up my gear I want my dogs to start showing up. when I go hog hunting I want to hunt hogs not dogs.


----------



## POP-A-TOP (Apr 14, 2010)

> I have gave some fine dogs away that would pull out and trail a hog to the next county. Wasn't nothing wrong with them besides that. I like wind dogs that if they happen to run some they stay gone about an hour and if they don't stop them they come back. Nothing wrong with long range dogs for certain areas. I just don't like tracking dogs all night.



Well said...

Enough bottom to stay with a hog but enough sense to come back before dawn. I also like a dog to have some range, but I like the dog to make rounds so that after they hunt out and if they dont find a hog to come back so I can pick up and move across to another block if needed.

True Grit


----------

